# Serotonin and Fibromyalgia - Medscape.



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Although the title mentions Fluoxetine (Prozac), this article talks about serotonin generally and Fibromyalgia.Rheumatology, June 2002 Journal ScanFromAmerican Journal of MedicineFebruary 15, 2002 (Volume 112, Number 3)*A Randomized, Placebo-Controlled, Double-Blind, Flexible-Dose Study of Fluoxetine in the Treatment of Women With Fibromyalgia* http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/434293_2


> quote:The study by Arnold and colleagues, as well as other studies on abnormalities in serotonin metabolism,[1-5] suggest that fibromyalgia may be more closely related to a neurologic chemical imbalance, normally in the domain of neuropsychiatric care.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

seems like a good article on this but it raises the old mind body question again?tom


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Every healthcare practitioner that I have seen agrees that serotonin and FMS are related.


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Here we go again. It's all psychiatric since it involves neurotransmitters,i.e., serotonin. Therefore psychiatrists should treat it since they have the training in psychotropic medications. Whatever happened to mentioning the research on the hypersensitivity of the CNS pain response? I can understand the logic behind malfunctioning serotonin transporter system but I also understand how simplistically labeling the cause of fibro. as that will translate into it being a psychiatric disorder and that will become understood by the masses to mean "it's all in your head"--"just get over it or take a pill". In those of us who became ill after trauma (accidents)are we supposed to believe that we had serotonin transporter systems that started malfuncitoning due to the precipitating accident? It seems to depend on which profession you deal with as to which answers you get and even those within a profession disagree about fibro. Personally I lean toward neurological explanations since there are lots of us whose symptoms are neurologically based and are treated with meds that are neurological. I do believe that rheumatologists and other physicians need to stay away from prescribing psychotropic drugs but then that's wishful thinking--let the consumer be educated! Gayle


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

serotonin affects the mind and the body I thought Rocki? It seems to be related to pain.tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric posted a thread on serotonin in the CBT forum - it looks like serotonin can do anything for anyone and can cause almost any problem you can think of?tom


----------

